# washing machine repair



## davidblack82 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi All

my washing machine has broken down! anyone know of a good, cheap repair service?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Really? Just a mobile number - could be anyone.

Try these guys: Jim Will Fix It not sure if they do that sort of stuff, but they would know someone who will.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why not contact the agent? Generally speaking, I haven't found them to be so far off the average repairman plus they have genuine parts, give a guarantee and know what they are doing.


----------

